# Thistles - latest watercolour



## Darfion (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

Great! I love watercolours, I haven't used them much though... Great work Darfion.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice Darf!  Man, you are getting good at that!!!


----------



## Niki (Oct 30, 2004)

Very beautiful.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2004)

Lovely work!   Different from your usual seascapes and landscapes, Darf.  I really like this!


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 4, 2004)

Darf I think this my favourite of yours - This is excellent!


----------

